# Growing on acid...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a little hermetic container in which I grow up C. spirallis rhizomes... and more recently C. longicuada... I am just testing pH value... and I am very surprised aobut the result...

See with your own eyes...










Somo months ago I puted this life moss with some well-rooting spirallis on a coconus and died moss layer... the result is above one.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Xema, do you have the fertilize this container? how many days did it took to go from the 2nd picture to the first picture for growth?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The plants only get the ferts that accidentally fall into when I spray foliar ferts to the whole set up.
The second pictures was taken on 2005 august, but I removed the most large plant to there and only leaft the more thini plantlets to grow up.


----------

